
ReactOS 0.4.12 Released - colinfinck
https://reactos.org/project-news/reactos-0412-released
======
simonblack
Nope. Still won't install due to faulty USB keyboard drivers.

~~~
simonblack
I see I've been downvoted for this message.

Downvoting won't change the facts. If the drivers _do_ work on some USB
keyboards, but _won 't_ work on other USB keyboards, the USB drivers are NOT
GOOD ENOUGH.

Note that I've said "won't INSTALL" so it may just be that the USB drivers
available to the INSTALLATION aren't good, but the kernel's USB drivers DO
work.

 _Either way, if you can 't install ReactOS, you can't use it._

